# YANGZHOU | Yangzhou International Mansion | 318m | 1043ft | 72 fl | T/O



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

280m (roof), 318m (spire)
http://www.js.xinhuanet.com/xin_wen_zhong_xin/2011-09/29/content_23808615.htm
http://roll.sohu.com/20110930/n321073119.shtml
http://photo.jschina.com.cn/system/2011/09/30/011777309.shtml
http://www.jiangdu.gov.cn/xwzx/info.asp?id=134336

Render from the press (hopefully final)









Ground breaking ceremony


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

wow looks nice


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i see this kind of crown spires a lot on recent designs in china. i really like them, i just hope they wont make several in the same cities, because they really only stand out when they are unique in a city in my opinion.


----------



## Julito-dubai (May 30, 2006)

http://www.gaoloumi.com/viewthread.php?tid=143843

More pics here, but nothing new...


----------



## mafd12 (Sep 15, 2014)

This is a beatifull tower, and

How is going right now?


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

I really like it, the crown looks nice.
I don't know why but my first thought when i saw it was "oh New York WTC with another top"
Hope it will build so.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

http://bbs.yizheng.gov.cn/ShowPost.asp?ThreadID=1128799

http://www.atai.hk/

2016-08-23 by huhuanzhao


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

this one is also 72 floors and 280m: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1446916

is it the same plot?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-12-30 by Goshine


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

New design by Aedas










http://www.jddjt.com/project_show/?project_id=46&type=1


2017-03-18 by Goshine










2017-03-21 by Goshine


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2017-08-29 by wadebosh


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*Jiangdu District | Golden Center | 300m | 72 fl | U/C*

Is this The tower or do we need of new thread?

http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=880487&extra=page=1&page=1








































































http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=880487&extra=page=1&page=36


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

nice, good to see more cities in Jiangsu sprouting supertalls


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

http://www.gaoloumi.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=880487&page=37#lastpost


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 爱吃鱼的酸土豆


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 爱吃鱼的酸土豆


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 17 by Goshine


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

February 07 by Goshine


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 13 by 爱吃鱼的酸土豆


----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

nice but the render says JW Marriott .. is that the hotel brand? or what is the name of the building


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

A Chicagoan said:


> View attachment 3285479


sorry，I forget it is 300m


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it doesn't matter. the building should be thickier to compensate the height loss


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Zaz965 said:


> it doesn't matter. the building should be thickier to compensate the height loss


agree


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

摩天大楼的‘’面纱“”_城市_颇可,我要上开屏,世间手记,手机摄影,寻找色彩,用镜头写诗,POCO×纯K高清影像创作大赛


----------

